# Who says white boys can't dance?



## user79 (May 25, 2008)

Tongue-in-cheek title, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Check out this AMAZING dancer doing popping and locking. I've watched quite a few pop&lock videos but this guy is just UNREAL!

This is from the You Think You Can Dance show.... watch it til the very end, he busts a few more moves. 

I think he Can Dance Video


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

He's good.  He also seems to be double-jointed like a mofo.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 25, 2008)

I love so you think you can dance! (even though I CANNOT dance! though I like to tell myself as in good 'ol junior high a friend and I taught ourselves the dance moves to a BSB song....yeah we were lame!)

This guy was AMAZING! I just wonder how he'll do with the various choreography needed, I guess we'll see when he gets to vegas if he'll make it further.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_.... junior high a friend and I taught ourselves the dance moves to a BSB song....yeah we were lame!)......_

 
What do you mean?  That's how DH and I spent last night.  You mean, that's not cool?


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

he is amazing!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2008)

SICK!!! that's all I can say, I LOVE So you think you can dance, so glad it's back!


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

OMG!!  I love this show!!  I'm still pissed about Allison getting the boot 2 seasons ago.  She was so good!  I have a love/hate with Mia.  She will annoy the bejesus out of me and then I will be loving her the next minute.  WTF?  I'd like a lot more Brian and a lot less Wade as choreographers/judges.  I'm still pissed at Wade for ruining Britney and Justin.  Is it pathetic that I am this into it and I am 35?


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 2, 2008)

yesss robert muraine, my new fav guy. hoping he makes it in vegas, hes super cute too. 
btw no wade this year! supposedly he has a bunch of other stuff and he's not choreo-ing. i'm disappointed, i've always enjoyed his pieces. especially hok and jamies hummingbird and neil and laurens angel and devil from last year. 
phillip chbeeb is also a wicked popper.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness that was tight as hell!!

And I completely missed it!


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 12, 2008)

That was cool and very entertaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda creepy though.


----------



## nikki (Jul 12, 2008)

So You Think You Can Dance is one of my favorite shows!!  That guy is going to perform again on the finale in a "danceoff" against another former contestant.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 12, 2008)

WHOA! That's one of the awesomest things I've seen in a long time! And the end part was hilarious!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

He is extremely talented.  He reminds me of a mime.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG!!!! crazy


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG that's sick ! he's amazing


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What do you mean?  That's how DH and I spent last night.  You mean, that's not cool? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 you made my stomach hurt laughing so hard at that comment!

i was at work when this episode came on but my husband saw it and made me stay up for the rerun. needless to say we were both entertained.


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

That was SICK! (In a good way, I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Wow, this jaded Nox is seriously impressed.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_So You Think You Can Dance is one of my favorite shows!! That guy is going to perform again on the finale in a "danceoff" against another former contestant._

 
Yea! I can't wait. Him and Philip Chbeeb are going to battle on the finale. That will be AWESOME!!


----------

